# front suspension noises



## LJS (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a 97 Max with creaking front suspension noises. The ball joints were changed about 6 months ago and I was wondering whether the replacements (without control arms) require lubrification periodically. Is this a possible cause of the cracking and squeaking that I am hearing?


----------



## scottystang (Dec 14, 2004)

I have the same thing happening with my 98 Maxima SE. During very slow speeds I hear a noticeable creaking noise coming from the front end.

How do I know if I need ball joints? I wonder what this is?




LJS said:


> I have a 97 Max with creaking front suspension noises. The ball joints were changed about 6 months ago and I was wondering whether the replacements (without control arms) require lubrification periodically. Is this a possible cause of the cracking and squeaking that I am hearing?


----------



## LJS (Dec 19, 2004)

*suspension noises*



scottystang said:


> I have the same thing happening with my 98 Maxima SE. During very slow speeds I hear a noticeable creaking noise coming from the front end.
> 
> How do I know if I need ball joints? I wonder what this is?


I am not sure how this is diagnosed other than cracking and creaking noises at very low speeds. In my case, it turned out to be worn fittings on the front stabiliser bar. My car has 155,000 km's on it and has gone through six Canadian winters so this type of repair is fairly standard. I think that massive use of road salt here probably contributes more to the reduced life expectancy of these parts than in drier, warmer climates.


----------



## scottystang (Dec 14, 2004)

I live near Boston, so I hear yah about the winter weather. My car has a little over 100,000 miles on it and it's been through it's share of winter weather too.

Was it expensive to fix? Is it dangerous to keep driving with it?




LJS said:


> I am not sure how this is diagnosed other than cracking and creaking noises at very low speeds. In my case, it turned out to be worn fittings on the front stabiliser bar. My car has 155,000 km's on it and has gone through six Canadian winters so this type of repair is fairly standard. I think that massive use of road salt here probably contributes more to the reduced life expectancy of these parts than in drier, warmer climates.


----------



## LJS (Dec 19, 2004)

scottystang said:


> I live near Boston, so I hear yah about the winter weather. My car has a little over 100,000 miles on it and it's been through it's share of winter weather too.
> 
> Was it expensive to fix? Is it dangerous to keep driving with it?


The cost of both repairs was about $400 and now, the car rides like new; quiet too! I suppose that there is some risk in not having it repaired but if you listen to most mechanics, anything that doesn't involve their own financial well being is dangerous, although I am not sure for whom. But seriously, I imagine that any potential suspension breakage at 120 km/hr is a serious enough concern that you would want to avoid the possibilty.


----------

